# Some scenery questions....



## oddtodd (Nov 5, 2013)

First question. What is the paper towel and drywall compound method? DO you thin the mud down like paper mache? How do you get the lines out? Do you just use ground foam or do you put a thin layer of regular mud over the top of it? Does this work on foam mountains? I'm in an apartment, so this seems like a better method than hydrocal. It's water soluble so if I get it anywhere I can just borrow my dad's carpet cleaner.  I've got a VERY sharp filleting knife for cutting the pink foam. Will this work, or am I going to have to cut it over at my dad's with a jig saw? What makes the cleanest edge when you cut it? So many questions before I can even get started.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I used plaster cloth over cardboard basket weave to construct my mountain. It was simple, fast, and easy.
I cut my foam board with a utility knife. Worked just fine.
Good luck,
Bob


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

There are many methods and many more variations on these methods.
Best id to do some web searches and read about these. Don't forget to search YouTube as there are many good videos on doing scenery.
Then experiment on a test piece. This can be just a piece of heavy cardboard onto which you build up the terrain. If it doesn't work right then trow it away and try again.


----------

